# Front grille removal. Is it difficult?



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm looking for instructions on how to remove the front grille. Specifically, on a '08 TT s-line 3.2. If anyone has any tips or a link to the Bentley manual that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

A while back a member posted a link. I'm also trying to find an easier way to remove the grille. I need to swap it for a TTRS one. I have the grille sitting in my garage.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JRockFTW said:


> I'm looking for instructions on how to remove the front grille. Specifically, on a '08 TT s-line 3.2. If anyone has any tips or a link to the Bentley manual that would be great. Thanks.


Unfortunately, it involves removing the bumper.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

yup it definetly involves removing the bumper.. ive done it.. il try and find a picture of it.. but u could search for it on this forum cuz im sure ive started a thread on it awhile back ago and got plenty of help on it


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's my writeup from doing a grill swap on the RS.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/16241.phtml


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Thanks for the link! Any additional tips? I have my new grille waiting in my garage.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

since you already have you grill in the garage, this wont help you. 

I wasnt ready to pay an exorbitant amount in dealer options just to get the full black grill. 

Was actually hoping the TTRS PLUS all aluminum optic grill would come out... so far no dice... 

in the meantime, didnt find the aluminum optic border meshed well with my car IMHO... 

so I had an 1080 3m vinyl wrap done over top of it instead of dealing with all that bumper removal... 

they had glossy black, but I went with CF just to try something different. Like it because unless your close it blends into the black of the rest of the grill...


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Very nice!:thumbup: The grille I purchased came painted all black including the rim around it.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

For me I had to dremel off the top four screw fittings on the new grill because they didn't align with my 08 TT. I bought an OEM TTRS grill.. But the bottom four screws fit well and the rest snapped solidly into place.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Thanks for the info. I will post my experience once I install it.


----------

